# Today's Catch



## Dean_Gretsch (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (May 26, 2022)

Nice shots.....


----------



## jeffashman (May 26, 2022)

Lovely! I really like the metallic green flies.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 26, 2022)

Thanks much, gentlemen.


----------



## CherylL (May 26, 2022)

Your macro shots shine as usual!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 27, 2022)

Look good, but I'll have another look later at home on a better monitor.


----------



## Space Face (May 27, 2022)

Lovely bokeh on these.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Your macro shots shine as usual!





K9Kirk said:


> Look good, but I'll have another look later at home on a better monitor.





Space Face said:


> Lovely bokeh on these.


Thanks much. These were shot with a macro+Ext tube ( can’t remember size of either at the moment 😂 ).


----------



## K9Kirk (May 27, 2022)

Both are equally nice but that iridescent green and super sharp hairs on its back really pull me in.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2022)

I love seeing those little flies. Their color is really pleasing.


----------

